# Schrift aus CD-Cover weg retuschieren



## Der Schatten (13. Juni 2006)

Ich habe mir die Cover´s einer CD eingescannt. Wie kann man daraus den einen oder anderen Titel wegretuschieren, dass zwar der Titel, aber nicht der Hintergrund entfernt wird. Und zwar recht unkompliziert. Ich habe jetzt keine Lust, jeden einzelnen Buchstaben zu markieren und zu entfernen. Denn es handelt sich schon um einige Titel.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Ohne Grafik kann man das schlecht beurteilen.
Häng am besten das Bild an und wir werden schauen, was sich tun läßt.

Gruß


----------



## der_Jan (13. Juni 2006)

Nunja, sobald der Hintergrund nicht einfarbig ist, oder relativ simple Verläufe hat, wirst du wohl ums Stempel, oder gar neu zeichnen, nicht herum kommen.


----------



## Der Schatten (13. Juni 2006)

Anhängen geht nicht, ist zu groß - sowohl von den Abmaßen als auch von der Dateigröße. Wenn ich es dementsprechend verkleinere, erkennt man nichts mehr. Als kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Drol-Anurav (13. Juni 2006)

gut, dann lass dir sagen, dass das hier:


> Ich habe jetzt keine Lust, jeden einzelnen Buchstaben zu markieren und zu entfernen.


nur ein geringer Aufwand wäre zu dem, was du nun zu tun hast.
Löscht man einen Buchstaben, so ist dahinter - nichts !
(woher sollte das Bild auch wissen, was eigentlich dort hätte sein sollen - diese Information enthält lediglich die Quelldatei, die in mehreren Layern oder Vektoren aufgebaut ist)
hier geht dein Aufwand weiter - du musst nicht nur die Buchstaben entfernen, sondern auch das, was dahinter hätte sein sollen, imitieren, bzw neu zeichnen.
Hierbei helfen dir verschiedene Werkzeuge, wobei der Kopierstempel wohl das Wichtigste davon ist, . . .


----------

